# "24 Firestone GTO wheel bike



## Bunny (Nov 24, 2018)

Got this in a lot of 5 bikes that also included a Nov 71 cotton for $200 total. It has a huffy style wheel and I know thats desirable but what im wanting to know is if this bike is Rollfast or Huffman? I have been able to dig up nada on "24 Firestone GTO bikes other than limited info on the "20 GTO wheel bikes they did. My area of experience is mostly Schwinn Stingrays and Ross Apollo/Barracudas, so im feeling pretty blind here. Any help is appreciated. LOL...and no the wheel is not for sale. Already had that experience in Facebook groups. SN is A255037


----------



## Vintagedad (Nov 24, 2018)

Wow  200 dollars total for all that? That’s the score of a lifetime right there. Consider yourself very lucky. I don’t know much about your specific wheel bike but I do know bikes like it command a huge price. Not to mention you got a 71 cotton picker. I wish I knew where folks on here always find all these awesome bikes for pennies on the dollar! By me old bikes tend to always be priced very high. Hopefully someone here has some info for you.


----------



## Bunny (Nov 24, 2018)

Indeed, it was my one really great steal of a find in fooling with muscle bikes on and off since the late 90s. I've found deals but never a score like this (at least not bicycles). Background was the guy was an estate picker who didn't fool with bikes much and wanted fast cash. I was the first to come...and I dickered since he was irritated about everyone blowing him up and just wanted them gone. Well worth the 140 mile round trip and dropping everything on a Sunday. I was a happy boy with my truck full of loot.


----------



## Jaxon (Nov 25, 2018)

Somebody added that steering wheel to that bike. They sold those wheels as accessories in the stores. Cool find. Find a Huffy and make a Wheel bike. Great Scores Congrats!


----------

